
Why I Never Started My Own Company - nikunjk
http://daslee.me/why-i-never-started-my-own-company
======
kirillzubovsky
David, it's a pleasure to be one of the insane people that you've invested
into. Thank you!

p.s. Give us a few years to IPO and maybe then we could start a company
together? :)

